# Asian Roadtrip Slash Instant Vacation



## Tongue Flicker (Oct 11, 2014)

Hey guys if you have not noticed, i was gone for like forever. As you may know i post/comment almost everyday except the last 2 months since i was so busy wrapping up my South-east Asian tour.

To kick things off, here are some photos of my visit to Vietnam.

Fields and the mountains, baby







View from the bus window














There's a friggin bug beside the bus window @__@








When i saw this I was like, i wanna take this home for my reptiles lol







Saw this deep in the woods.. What do you guys think lives here? Haha







Of course, no Asian tour is complete til you've tried local delicacies; deep-fried bugs and spiders. P.S. i condone this tarantula treatment!! Lol














Getting ready to be cooked  Old world Ts anyone? 








That's part 1 for now lol

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Philth (Oct 11, 2014)

Did you eat one?

Later, Tom


----------



## Tongue Flicker (Oct 11, 2014)

Philth said:


> Did you eat one?
> 
> Later, Tom


Oh gawd i did not! Haha! I felt really bad though.. wish i could've shipped those home but apparently those ones were kinda stressed out til they were too dizzy to move


----------



## Philth (Oct 12, 2014)

Tongue Flicker said:


> wish i could've shipped those home but apparently those ones were kinda stressed out til they were too dizzy to move


Don't they break the fangs off with a machete or something, so they don't kill each other while they're waiting to be cooked?

Later, Tom


----------



## Akai (Oct 16, 2014)

I heard they are really really salty tasting.  At least from a YouTube video of Gordon Ramsey trying some.  lol


----------



## The Snark (Oct 17, 2014)

Akai said:


> I heard they are really really salty tasting.  At least from a YouTube video of Gordon Ramsey trying some.  lol


Slightly sweet taste but deep fat fried in rancid palm oil, everything tastes pretty much the same. Best roasted over a campfire then dipped in hot pepper sause.


----------



## Entomancer (Oct 30, 2014)

I can't help but wonder if that quantity of tarantulas being taken for the food market is impacting local populations beyond their ability to recover...

I would also never eat anything fried in palm oil. That goddamn shit is ruining all of south Asia.


----------

